# Hay 101 by Progressive Forage



## Vol

Here is a synopsis of haying that has been discussed in great detail over the years....I do take issue with the statement of "its best to not store baled hay in barn for 3 weeks"....it may be best, but that is mainly the only option that most of us have here in the East. I suppose one could store outside and tarp it for 3 weeks, but that is not very realistic for many of us. Still, this is a good condensed read on haying.

Hay 101: Tuning harvest and curing processes

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX

Mike, Progressive Forage really does the best job of any publication of addressing the needs of the Western Irrigated Hay growers.

They are no better than the Eastern Publications in that they do not address the basic Universal Truth. Think Basic Universal Truth as being made up of multiple Regional Universal Truths, BUT = X + Y + X + &c

HERE at 31ºN Central Texas on the theoretical divide between the Arid West & the Humid East - 75% of hay curing is from the direct rays of the sun on the down hay. 
The reason is if we have sunshine we have lower humidity &c that people become hung up on. With direct sun on the plant the stomatat stay open and the 75% of the plant moisture pours out. The sun also heats up the stem moisture, increasing the vapor pressure and forcing the stem moisture out the nearest opening.

Now take Arizona, they have sunshine in abundance, but with their < 20% Relative Humidity and a nice 15 K breeze the leaves quickly become too dry to rake, hay out flat dries so completly so quickly that they can not rake the hay with out loosing all their leaves and the remaining stems blowing over to the nearest fence line.

Now take Madison Wisconsen, there their direct sunshine his at a lower angle and not near as intense. The sun does not produce the steam pressure to push the moisture out that we have HERE.

Now lets look at "roadsiding" the hay for three weeks. That is normal in Arizona, Nevada, Idaho, & Montana anyway. As the reault the hay goes through a sweat with lots of air circulation to carry off this moisture. An option that is not available to the hay grower in the Volunteer State.

Right up the road from you, in KY, Gary Lacefield can document the futility of planting fresh alfalfa seed into a thinning stand. 
HERE Auto Toxicity between old stand alfalfa and fresh seedling alfalfa is not a factor.

Say Howdy to Gary Bates, for me. Bill Wilson

For reasons I do not understand Progressive Forage goes to done after putting all the advertising on the page. No articles.

I prefere to read the paper edition anyway, so the only inconvience is when I want to print off an article for my notebook requires some extra work.


----------



## Vol

Yes Haywilson, you are right on in your analysis......it is all about location and nuances of that location. I also agree about all the ads in these ag magazines, but I am like you in the regards to preferring the paper editions......I do like to throw them in my truck and read at my convienence on the run. I probably will see Gary Bates next month and I will forward him your regards.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Randy Litton

Gary Bates is a fine source of knowledge.

In Tennessee, square baled hay should be in the dry as soon as baled. The bales have to have low enough moisture to preclude barn fires. If hay is questionable we leave the rolled hay outside for a week before put up in the dry. Check bundles by running hand in between bales, it should not be hot beyond ambient temperature.


----------

